# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Best Smoothie In Mo Bay

## Whitey2017

Hi All...seeking some pointers on the best and most nutritious smootie bar/restaurant in mo bay...that would be open @ Breakfast time...i know alot of the restaurants offer std blended drinks such as beetroot and carrot, looking for somewhere that maybe you can select your fruit etc...

----------

